

Google develops prototype mirror for solar energy - ashishbharthi
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11128_3-10460913-54.html?part=rss&amp;subj=news&amp;tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
sliverstorm
I feel bad. I was distracted when I opened the article... so my eyes went like
this:

1: headline: "Google develops prototype mirror for solar energy"

2: picture of rather bald man with some mild reflection going on
<http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/bto/20090910/Bill_Weihl.jpg>

unbidden, my mind connected the two and decided google's new mirror technology
was bald men.

I'm so sorry.

